# If you could only chose 5 flies for steelhead



## flyfish227 (Oct 16, 2014)

I used to fly fish a ton years ago for Chrome but going to college and starting a business makes having free time tough. I'm finally in a solid position in my life that I will be able to fly fish again for steelhead. I always had the most success on pink sucker spawn. My question is if you guys could only have 5 flies to tie during the season what would they be and what colors (if applicable). I'm trying to get ideas of what flies I need to look into tying up for Chrome this year since I like to try new things. I guess just list your favorites. 
Mine are 
1. Pink sucker span using Micro globug yarn
2. Single egg in chartreuse 
3. Wooly bugger in olive.
4. ?
5. ?
I don't have flies for 4 or 5 but I'm hoping to add to that with some suggestions.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

1. White zonker (white death)
2. Blood dot egg
3. Black stonefly
4. Black wolly bugger
5. Muddler minnow


----------



## flyfish227 (Oct 16, 2014)

SteelStreamer said:


> 1. White zonker (white death)
> 2. Blood dot egg
> 3. Black stonefly
> 4. Black wolly bugger
> 5. Muddler minnow


I've seen many people mention a white zonker. There seem to be so many ways to make it your own design too. I need to look into it more.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

flyfish227 said:


> I've seen many people mention a white zonker. There seem to be so many ways to make it your own design too. I need to look into it more.


----------



## 3wt7X (Nov 18, 2015)

My top five for Erie tribs steelhead:
1) sucker spawn pink lady yarn
2) chartreuse single egg Mcfly foam
3) black bugger
4) stonefly 
5) pink San Juan worm


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

1. Bright fluorescent chartreuse single egg
2. Copper John
3. Wool head sculpin chartreuse and white
4. Bloody Mary nymph (for Sunday mornings) 
5. Stonefly


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

1. Olive bear head soft hackle hare's ear
2. Headbanger hex
3.micro yarn sucker spawn egg or pink
4. Stonefly
5. White crystal bugger.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's my pick,
Peach colored Nuke egg ( Yarn fly)
#18 Prince
Yellow/Cream Sucker spawn
Stonefly nymph ( big like a #10-12)
Hexagenia Nymph ( wiggler style)


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Single egg
Girty fly
Stone fly
Wooly booger
Egg sucking leech


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd trade all my flies for a bead in the spring

1- Crystal meth 
2- sucker spawn
3- glo bug blood dot
4- wooly bugger (black)
5- zonker


----------



## flyfish227 (Oct 16, 2014)

SteelStreamer said:


>


I just wanted to tie one or two to try 

Thanks again. I love the look of this fly and I can see why it's a killer


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

flyfish227 said:


> I just wanted to tie one or two to try
> 
> Thanks again. I love the look of this fly and I can see why it's a killer


No problem good luck! Looking like next week we'll have some good fishing conditions.


----------

